# Some advice needed, BFN on OTD but still no AF



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I was hoping you may be able to share your experiences/advice with me.

DH and I had out first medicated FEt this month.  ET was on the 6th June and OTD 20th June.  Following ET I had discomfort on my left side.  Then towards the end of the week one and into week 2 I started to get cramps, not too strong other then on one day when they took my breath away.  In the second week I started to get a range of 'symptoms'.  I started to get quite tired by the afternoons, some more mild cramps, nausea on and off throughout the day and evening, sensitive nipples and I've been peeing for England (itws on an infection either got that checked).  You can imagine that i thought these were all good signs but when it came to OTD we got BFN.  I rang the clinic and told them and they said its probably a BFN but to test again over the weekend as these are hormonal symptoms.  I tested again on Sat morning but still BFN, havent tested today but will do another in the morning.  The symptoms seem to be getting stronger all but the nipples and I've started to get a few headachey type feelings as well.  Af still hasnt arrived.  On our last cylce I bled from teh start of the 2nd week so we knew that it had failed but this time no sign of AF.  

I am taking progynova and was having gestone injections but moved to cyclogest on saturday.  I did not want to stop the meds just in case.  Also, this may sounds strange but I do feel different I cant put my finger on what or why but I just do feel different   .

Both DH and I are really confused as AF hasnt shown up and we keep getting BFN's.  If anyone has had any similar experiences and had BFPs or got any advice, it would be greatly received.  Do you think we are being silly clinging on to the fact that aF hasnt showed?  Can anyone help explain the symptoms?

Thank you 
Ells


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Elly

     

Have just posted on the other thread too, but this happened to me and I wish I hadn't come off the cyclogest.  If I could do it again, I would have stayed on it until either I bled or m/c.  They kept telling me I wasn't bleeding 'cos of the meds but I came off them and I still didn't bleed.  In the end I found out I was pg at 6 weeks when I tested again 'cos I still hadn't bled (it was complictaed by OHSS so I didn't realise the symptoms were pg ones!).  Sadly there was no heartbeat on the 6 wk scan and I ended up having an ERPC at 9wks as I was having a m/c.  BUT I wish I had stayed on the meds as although I still might have m/c at least I would have felt like I had done everything I could.  There were others on FF with similar stories last year and some did end up with children - clinics are very scientific and when nature does something they don't expect they assume the worst and don't handle it well in my experience.

The choice is yours but I wish I'd thought harder and taken more advice when they told me to stop the meds.  

My prayers are with you.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Angelat.

I just dont know what to do for the best.  I have 4 days supply of cyclogest left so it wouldnt get me very far but at the same time if I got a positive then I could get some more.  Its soooooo difficult to know what to do.  I just want closure to this one way or another.  The biggest problem is the symptoms the clinic couldnt really explain them all, they agree that they shouldnt be getting worse and they cant explain the peeing either.

DH said that it must be negative and to treat it as negative this morning.  I dont really want to keep taking the meds as I am sure they cant be good for you but at the back of my mind is that question what if it has worked and its just taking longer to produce the hormones?  

I think that if I keep getting symptoms when I stop that I will ring the clinic again as it must mean something - what I dont know but it just doesnt make any sense!

Thanks again for your advice and shoulder.

Elly


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Elly

I know what you mean about closure.  When we eventually found out that I was pg, everything was great for 2 weeks or so, then went for the scan and there was no heartbeat.  To start with they said that originally there had been twins and that they were both fighting for life and slowing down the development of both (my hormone levels were high enough to still be pg and the test was still +ve), another week later they said one was definetly dead but the other looked like it was growing again and had a chance and then another few days later they said that they had both died.  It was horrible and all the time you don't know what to do for the best.

So all I can do is say that I'm thinking and praying for you.      

Take care of yourself.
xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you so much Angelat.

I cant believe how supportive and lovely people you have never met can be.  Thank you.

Elly


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hun, it is difficult to know what to suggest - but the one thing i would say is that while the meds may be holding back AF, they won't stop a pg developing if it's there.  there are clinics around that stop progesterone support at the end of 2WW, regardless of the result.

I stopped mine at the end of the 2ww following a bleed and bfn, but didn't find out i was actually pg for another 2 weeks.  i did (reluctantly) start the progesterone support again, but to be honest i was a bit hit and miss with it - i figured that if my LO had survived such a huge bleed and no progesterone support at that stage, it would be unlikely to make much of a difference now!

It could have been a late implanter - so you could still be lucky, but at some stage you have to take your clinics advice.

I hope it's good news for you hun...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Sallywags.

I guess we are clinging on to that one shred of hope that it may still work out.  I am warmed by some of the stories like yours I have read.

Its so hard knowing what to do for the best but like you say if it or they are fighters then they should be pretty strong.

We'll see what happens.  I am seeing a new acupunture lady tomorrow as I wasnt overly impressed with the one that I had before.  

I will let you know how I get on, thank you so much for your advice.

Elly


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

well AF arrived with a vengence this morning   .  We are seeing the doc on Monday to find out what went wrong and see what he says about it all.  

Third time lucky - this will be our successful go    .

Good luck to you all.

Elly


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh ell, i'm sorry 

Big hugs


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Sallywags.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Sallywags,

can I ask you what happened with your BFN and BFP.  The reason I ask is that AF started yesterday was heavy initially in the morning but then slowed right down and seems to have stopped today (this morning).  Generally AF last 4 days, I get a hevy first day and then starts to slow down.  I know that some of this may be because of the meds but last time I bled quite heavily for several days.  DH and I have said we will do another test just to see but I am really confused   with everything thats going on.

Elly


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

hi hun - this is so traumatic isn't it? A definite yes or no would be so much easier to deal with!!

I got 'AF' 2 or 3 days (i really can't remember now!!) before test date, so did a test and got bfn.  I knew that i needed to test again on OTD, but was bleeding really heavily (had about 4-5 days) and it was 'normal' bright red AF.  On OTD, i used a cheapo ebay pg test, looked at it for about 30 seconds and then binned it.  it is the only pg test i have ever done (and i've done a few!!  ) that i haven't gone back to later to check it.

two weekends later, i had a hangover (did a lot of drinking in that 2 weeks!), but when it didn't go away, i did a pg test.  when i checked it, it amazingly came back positive.

I know it's an unusual story, but it can happen.  all i can think is that i had a late implanter, or maybe 2 and the bleeding was one dislodging.

I hope you get a miracle too hun.

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Sallywags.

You're right it would be easier to have it more black and white.  I'm just finding it really confusing these mixed messages that my body is sending me.  We are going to test again but I think I might ask the doc to do a blood test as well just to understand whats what.  I just expected the bleed to be heavy for longer because of everything but the fact that its lasted a day and it wasnt heavy and no real clots has really confused me.  

Hopefully everything will be answered on Monday.

Elly


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Elly

So sorry this is going on for such a long time.  It's horrible being in limbo.  Late implanters do happen - I often think clinics should be on this board somewhere so they can read what happens to actual real live people as opposed to the statistics!

I hope you get some good news soon.

Thainking of you.

Angie


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Elly

On my last cycle i didnt get a bfp on any test with two lines, only with a clearblue digital, and ablood test. My body obviously does nt comply with two line tests.

I was preganant with twinstoo

chris


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for your story.  Can I ask, did you bleed at all?  

We are going to test again over the weekend and see what happens, I have a clearblue digital test which we will use too.

Elly


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ang and Sallywags,

I hope you are both okay.

Well our appointment went well, we saw our consultant (for the first time at the private clinic!)  He was great, I told him about my symptoms so they did a pg test but it came back, as suspected, negative   .  He believes that the symptoms are related to the meds and they are now just coming out of my system and I should be back to normal next week  (if you call it normal!) .  He said that he didnt thing there was anything wrong and that we will have a baby.  He didnt suggest a fresh cycle and advised us to use up our frosties first.  Our embies are really good quality so he didnt see the point in growing them to blast and he said that he wouldnt want us to waste any either.  He told us to carry on with the acupuncture and thought it was a really good idea for DH to have it too  .  After speaking to Doc and then the nurse, we have decided that we are going to have an extra months break which means we are going to start again in September.  I have to phone the clinic in August when AF starts so we will have 2 complete months break.  It would make ET in the 2nd week of october but we have booked a week away that week which is all paid for etc etc so told the nurse and she said not a problem we would just carry on with the injections and meds for another week, which would make my lining nice and thick (assuming they have my AF dates correct - as it may change it by a few days anyway) .  The only other change is that I can have cyclogest pessaries instead of gestone injections and the doc suggested I try baby asprin this time too.  The nurse suggested we have a week away and relax, have a drink etc etc but we havent got our holiday until August.  But we will be taking it easy and relaxing.  

I do feel better, had a bit of cry earlier when talking to the nurse as I found it all a bit much being sat there again but she was really nice about it which helped.  I have my PMA back and am looking forward to my next Acu on 12th!

Unfortuantely I have managed to pick up a urine infection so am on antibiotics for the rest of the week, GP said if it doesnt clear to go back on Friday    .  Just my luck. I think it may explain why I have been going to the loo so much   .

So we will on round 3 in Sept. Thank you soooooooo mcuh for your support   .

Elly


----------

